# AND I'm BACK :) small saltwater setup!



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

So after seeing everyone's posts on saltwater this saltwater that I could say no to this deal in the states at a used pet shop. Its 12"x12"x20" so roughly 13 gallons. It came with the stand and light and substrate for $40 

-boiled my substrate
-cleaned the tank
-water testing 
-looking for live or dead rock

I'm pretty excited to be getting back into the hobby but I'm going to be keeping it small maybe some seahorses (because of Cladia's posts!) and then maybe a RBTA with a clown or 2. I'm going to be taking it very slow as well making sure my tank is cycled and I have the proper lighting.


----------



## fishobsessed (Jan 1, 2013)

That's an amazing deal. Congrats on your find.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Not bad at all! welome back


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

you really make me want to get a small salt water tank as well since I have no room for big tank in the house. Love the live coral, this is what I want, maybe bigger then 14G tank so I can add more coral . Oceanic BioCube Aquarium - 14 Gallon


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Mmmm so now its my fault huh  good lol I like the setup its pretty cute, is good to take your time not just to give the tank time to cycle but also to decide what u want and time to find good deals like this set up
Btw i am checking every day o the seahorses to c if his tummy grows so i can b sure that he is preggo...just saying :bigsmile:


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

yes Claudia, all your fault, I end up went out and buy a 15g tank for the seahorses lol, and I placed it right next to my daughter's bed and she is counting the "horsy" every night before sleeping eventho there are only 2 of them LOL


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

aQ.LED said:


> yes Claudia, all your fault, I end up went out and buy a 15g tank for the seahorses lol, and I placed it right next to my daughter's bed and she is counting the "horsy" every night before sleeping eventho there are only 2 of them LOL


Aaawww thats so cute, i like that its my fault cause i made a happy daugther count 2 horsies every nite lol My 22 month old boy likes it a lot too, he is always by their tank lol
Who else is going to try saltwater because its my fault!?!?!?! :bigsmile:


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Welcome back,saltwater missed you


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

great deal! very cool tank  that will be a neat setup when it's all up and running. And yes Claudia it's all your fault! those seahorse pictures really got me looking at salt setups too!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Great deal! I will look for a nano too when I come back from Maui... Claudia I will contact u once its set up. Lol


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

From what I know seahorses are a little tough to raise so do a lotta research


----------

